
Is Pandora done with? Online radio seems doomed! - domp
http://blog.pandora.com/pandora/archives/2007/03/more_on_the_cop.html
======
zaidf
It's a pretty scary new model. Something tells me this is more of a
negotiation tactic than a practical law.

~~~
domp
I totally agree. The RIAA wants a bigger cut of the internet radio market and
don't want to become extinct. I mean it's not going to kill the established
ones who can pay it like Pandora or Last.fm. But it will really make the
barriers of entry very difficult for new startups trying to take advantage of
internet radio. I'd make a guess that the RIAA falls apart in the next 5 years
overall all this bs.

